# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Nαυτιλιακές Eταιρείες Κρουαζιέρας - Cruise Shipping Companies >  Aida Cruises

## kalypso

aidabella dock I hall 5.jpg

*Aidabella*

άποψη από web camera στο Papenburg της Γερμανίας,dock I (hall 5)

----------


## kalypso

AIDA_Cara_Piraeus_c.jpg


το Aida Cara στον Πειραιά!

----------


## kalypso

AIDAaura-70.jpg

το AIDAaura στο λιμάνι του Bridgetown στα Barbados

----------


## Armenis

Ρε παιδια.. ξερει κανενας πως μπορει να ταξιδεψει καποιος με αυτο το πλοιο..?
Ερχεται συχνα στο λιμανι του Ηρακλειου... και το ξερογλειφομαι...!

Εχω ακουσει οτι μπορουν να ταξιδεψουν μονο τα μελη καποιων κλαμπ στη Γερμανια!

Αν εχει καποιος πληροφοριες ας με ενημερωσει..! 

Ευχαριστω..

----------


## kalypso

σίγουρα το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό επιβατών αυτών των πλοίων είναι Γερμανοί μια και είναι "γέννημα-θρέμα" των Γερμανων.(Papenburg shipyards Germany).Οταν τα ταξιδια γίνονται με group τότε πετυχαίνεις καλύτερες τιμές....ο μόνος τρόπος για να ταξιδέψεις είναι να κάνεις booking μέσω διαδικτύου.Αν διαθέτεις το κατάλληλο ποσό για να κλεισεις την κρουαζιέρα δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα....

----------


## Armenis

Το ποσο δεν ειναι θεμα!
Απλα ειχα ακουσει οτι μονον τα μελη καποιων Private Club της Γερμανιας μπορουν να ταξιδεψουν...!

----------


## nautikos

> Το ποσο δεν ειναι θεμα!


Τι ειπες τωρα...Ξερεις κατι που να μην αγοραζεται... Αμα εχεις τα φραγκα κτλ και να μην εισαι μελος θα σε χρισουν αυτοι επιτημο:mrgreen::mrgreen: Αρκει να ρεουν τα ευρωπουλα...:mrgreen: Για ριξε χονδρικα μια ματια εδω

----------


## Armenis

Ευχαριστω ρε Ναυτικε για τις πληροφοριες, αλλα δεν εχει και κανενα σπουδαιο δρομολογιο! Ολα εδω γυρω τα εχω γυρισει..! Και οι τιμες, πιστεψε με ειναι παααρα πολυ καλες!
Τα θεμα ειναι αν πηγαινουν πουθενα προς τα βορεια.. Νορβηγικα φιορδ και τετοια..!

----------


## kalypso

Και βέβαια υπάρχουν "πακέτα" για βόρειο Ευρώπη...ειδικά από τωρα και για όλο το καλοκαίρι...

----------


## Nautikos II

Το *Aida Vita* της Aida Cruises με το πλατυ χαμογελο, εχθες στο λιμανι του Πειραια

----------


## dk

Ροδος 30/7

SPA51392.JPG

----------


## Trakman

AIDAvita 6/8/08 Πειραιάς

----------


## mastrovasilis

το νέο απόκτημα της Aida cruises το Aida Luna στο ναυπηγείο papenberg.
20080908_a.jpg

πηγή. http://www.meyerwerft.de

και μερικά απο τα δρομολόγια που πρόκειτε να εκτελεί.
HAM-LEH-SAT-LAC-LIS-CAD-TNG-FNC-SPC-LPA-TCI_512x288.gif

HAM-OSL-CPH-KEL_512x288.gif

HAM-LEH-SAT-LAC-LIS-CAD-TNG-VLC-BCN-PMI-PMI_512x288.gif

KEL-OSL-CPH-KEL_512x288.gif

πηγή. aida.de

----------


## Apostolos

To AIDA Bella στο παρθενικό ταξιδι της με άφιξη στο Cadiz της Ισπανίας το καλοκαίρι!
bella.jpg
bella2.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

> To AIDA Bella στο παρθενικό ταξιδι της με άφιξη στο Cadiz της Ισπανίας το καλοκαίρι!
> bella.jpgbella2.jpg


Γεια σου ρε Αποστολη με τα θηρια σου

----------


## minoan

Η τοπική πατρίς λέει στο πρωτοσέλιδό της ότι σταματάει από το Ηράκλειο και πάει στην Αττάλεια της Τουρκίας λόγω προβληματικών υπηρεσιών λιμανιού και αεροδρομίου ....

----------


## artmios sintihakis

:Mad:  :Mad: Δεν αρχίσαμε καλά την σεζόν φίλε μου minoan απο ότι φαίνεται....αυτά να τα βλέπουν οι υπέυθυνοι που θέλουν ανάπτυξη κ εξέλιξη.....θα απαντου΄σα τωρα καταλλήλωωςςς αλλα σέβομαι το επίπεδο του φορούμ..ειλικρινά τσατίστηκα!!!Το Ηράκλειο θα χάσει πολλάααα..........αλλά ας τα σκεφτόντουσαν προτού τα χάσουν..τωρα ειναι αργάαααααααααααααα....Συνεχίστε έτσι κύριοι κ θα πάμε πολύ μπροστά σαν χώρα κ σαν τόπος!!!!Μόνοοοοοοοοοοο ΘΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ...........για άλλη μια φορά αποδείχτηκε οτι είμαστε μόνο του ΘΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ...............δεν πείράζειιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι καλά να πάθουμε,διότι το μόνο που ξέρουν είναι να τρώνε κ να μην δίνουν τπτ!!!!Κ να μου το θυμηθήτε οτι οι φίλοι μας οι Τούρκοι θα μας προλάβουν σε αυτόν τον τομέα κ θα έρθει μέρα που θα γίνει το κέντρο της ανατολικής Μεσογείου....κ εμείς ακόμη θα κοιμόμαστε τον ύπνο του δικαίου!!

----------


## nippon

> Δεν αρχίσαμε καλά την σεζόν φίλε μου minoan απο ότι φαίνεται....αυτά να τα βλέπουν οι υπέυθυνοι που θέλουν ανάπτυξη κ εξέλιξη.....θα απαντου΄σα τωρα καταλλήλωωςςς αλλα σέβομαι το επίπεδο του φορούμ..ειλικρινά τσατίστηκα!!!Το Ηράκλειο θα χάσει πολλάααα..........αλλά ας τα σκεφτόντουσαν προτού τα χάσουν..τωρα ειναι αργάαααααααααααααα....Συνεχίστε έτσι κύριοι κ θα πάμε πολύ μπροστά σαν χώρα κ σαν τόπος!!!!Μόνοοοοοοοοοοο ΘΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ...........για άλλη μια φορά αποδείχτηκε οτι είμαστε μόνο του ΘΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ...............δεν πείράζειιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι καλά να πάθουμε,διότι το μόνο που ξέρουν είναι να τρώνε κ να μην δίνουν τπτ!!!!Κ να μου το θυμηθήτε οτι οι φίλοι μας οι Τούρκοι θα μας προλάβουν σε αυτόν τον τομέα κ θα έρθει μέρα που θα γίνει το κέντρο της ανατολικής Μεσογείου....κ εμείς ακόμη θα κοιμόμαστε τον ύπνο του δικαίου!!


Συντεκνε! Θυμασαι το περιβοητο master plan???? Ακομα να δουμε αυτο το μεγαλειωδες εργο.......!!! Για οσους δεν γνωριζουν, οτι το μονο εργο που καναν στο λιμανι μας ειναι το ραβε ξυλωνε του παραλιακου δρομου μας για να ειναι πιο βελτιωμενος!!
Εδω ειναι που θα πω....βρε τα παλιοεγωισταρια λαμογια που αντι να κανουν το λιμανι μας μεγαλο cruise terminal με ολα τα ωφελη για την οικονομια του νησιου μας. Να γινει το Μαιαμι της Μεσογειου. Και οχι μονο αυτο και για το εμπορευματικο σταθμο που θα ηταν απο τα μεγαλυτερα στην Μεσογειο αλλα....αυτα τα καθ....α το μονο που τους ε3νδιαφερει ειναι πως να κανουν την βρωμοτσεπη τους money terminal!!!!.....
Καλα εκανε και την εκανε η AIDA!! Δεν κατηγορω τους Τουρκους, γιατι καλα κανουν! Οτι ευκαιρια παρουσιαζεται κοιταν πως μπορουν να το εκμεταλλευτουν για να εχουν τα πολλαπλα ωφελη..
Ντροπη τους!! Τετοια λαμογια ειναι που χαντακωσαν την χωρα μας!! Ντροπη τους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Φίλε μου nippon θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα μαζί σου.....αλλα δυστυχώς έχουν γίνει κ πολλά ακόμη...ένα θα σου πώ!!!'Ερχονται μεγάλες εταιρείες κ μας ζητάν εκβάθυνση του λιμανιού μας για να φέρουν μεγαλύτερα βαπόρια κ εμείς τους γράφουμε στα παλιά μας τα παπούτσια...έχεις δει εσύ ποτέ στο λιμάνι μας όλο το χειμώνα να γίνουν έργα εκβάνθυνσης???ΟΧΙ....ενα μεγάλο ΟΧΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ......κ τους ακους να λεν οτι θα κάνουνε παπάδεεεςς..πού είναι  κύριοι τα έργα σας....και μην μας πουν οτι ο ΟΛΗ δεν έχει λεφτά????Έχει κ παρα έχει........Το λιμάνι μας μπορούν να το αξιοποιήσουν θαυμάσια ώστε να γινει αφετηρία κρουαζιέρας...άλλα ορισμένοι κοιταν το τώρα κ το πόσα θα φαν τώρα..δεν κοιτάν το μέλλον!!!Ελπίζω η αποχώρηση της AIDA να τους τσούξει  κ να βάλουν μυαλό!!!
Επειδή έχουμε βγεί offtopic παρακαλώ τους moderators  να μεταφέρουν την συζύτηση στο Δελτίο Ηρακλείου....

----------


## minoan

Σε έργα είμαστε ένα μεγάάάάάάάάάλο μηδενικό!
Προχθές που ήταν το Ocean Village δεμένο ακριβώς απέναντι από την πλώρη του ήταν ένας σωρός μπάζα. Πινακίδες κατεστραμένες, φανάρια τρακαρισμένα, πόρτες γκρεμισμένες. Πολύ ωραίο θέαμα να βλέπουν οι τουρίστες. Και επειδή θα τα μεταφέρει ελπίζω κάποιος moderator όλα τα offtopic που έχουμε γράψει εδώ με την αγανάκτηση που μαζεύουμε όλοι μας με την ακινησία του κρατικού μηχανισμού, να πω κ εγώ ότι ωραία δώσανε τόσα λεφτά για να γίνει διαφορετική η παραλιακή, αλλά ποιόν εξυπηρετεί έτσι όπως έγινε; Τα φανάρια δεν ανάβουν. Ο δρόμος στένεψε και οι ουρές είναι ατελείωτες. Όσο για να βγεις από το λιμάνι πρέπει να κάνεις δέηση να σταματήσει η κυκλοφορία της παραλιακής ώστε να μην τρακάρεις. Και φυσικά μέσα σ' αυτό το χάλι οι τουρίστες να προσπαθούν να διασχίσουν την παραλιακή χωρίς φανάρια με φόβο την σωματική του ακαιρετότητα. Και να συνεχίσω με το αεροδρόμιο, που λεωφορείο μεταξύ αεροδρομίου και λιμανιού δεν υπάρχει παρόλο που το θέλει τόσος κόσμος και τώρα που άρχισε η τουριστική περίοδος άρχισαν και τα έργα στον εξωτερικό του χώρο. Έτσι θέλουμε τουριστική κίνηση; Δυστυχώς φίλε Αρτέμη, η κατάσταση είναι απαράδεκτη. Τώρα έφυγε η AIDA του χρόνου ποιός ξέρει; Τόσα χρόνια μόνο οι καρεκλοκένταυροι τρώνε και σταματημό δεν έχουν :twisted:
Και να τελειώσω με άρθρο στην σημερινή Νέα Κρήτη που λέει ότι ούτε στην μαρίνα έχουμε χώρο για να έρχονται περισσότεροι επισκέπτες με σκάφη αναψυχής... έ λ ε ο ς

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Με έκπληξη βλέπω στο ΑIS ότι αύριο μας επισκέπται το AIDAcara της AIDAcruises....Θέλοντας να μάθω την ώρα αναχωρήσεως του πλοίου για να πάω να το φωτογραφήσω,μπαίνω στην ιστοσελιδα της εταιρείας www.aida.de κ μένω ακόμη πιο εκπληκτος,διότι αυτό που βλέπω είναι το εξής!!Το AIDAcara χρησιμοποιεί σαν αφετηρία της κρουαζιέρας του το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου... Αυτό θα γίνει για μία κρουαζιέρα κ μόνο κ έπειτα κάθε 14 μέρες θα μας επισκέπτεται το ομόσταυλο AIDAdiva κ θα παραμένει στο λιμάνι μας μέχρι στις 20:00 το βράδυ!!!Χάρηκα πάρα πολύ διοτί με την αποχώρησή της απο το λιμάνι μας είχα την εντύπωση οτι μας διέγραψε εντελώς απο το πρόγραμμά της!!Εστώ αυτό θα μας απαλύνει λίγο......
http://www.aida.de/kreuzfahrt/angebo...searchState%5D=

----------


## cataman

Artemie από την χθεσινή του αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι του πειραιά.
Καλώς να το δεχθείτε. 
Για σένα και τον φίλο Mastrokosta που ξέρω ότι του αρέσουν αυτά τα πλοία.

DSCF0340.JPG

Σόρυ για την ποιότητα της φωτογραφίας, δεν την έχω μάθει ακόμα την καινούργια μηχανή. :Sad:

----------


## SOLSTICE

Ευχάριστες εκπλήξεις στο πρόγραμμα της AIDA για την Ελλάδα το '11: Diva, Aura και τον Οκτώβριο το νευότευκτο AIDAblu!
Εντύπωση προκαλεί το πρόγραμμα του AIDAaura που περιλαμβάνει τακτικές επισκέψεις σε Θεσσαλονίκη και Σάμο!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Η κρουαζιέρα που προσφέρει το AIDAaura απλά καταπληκτική κ θα περάσει κ βόλτα το AIDAblu.......απο το Ηράκλειο!!!

----------


## SOLSTICE

> Η κρουαζιέρα που προσφέρει το AIDAaura απλά καταπληκτική κ θα περάσει κ βόλτα το AIDAblu.......απο το Ηράκλειο!!!


Μπορεί να άλλαξε λιμάνι αφετηρίας αλλά οι παλιές αγάπες δε ξεχνιούνται! Και τα τρία θα περάσουν από εκεί!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Aκριβώς όπως το είπατε......και μάλιστα το Ηράκλειο θεωρείται απο τους αγαπημένους προορισμούς της εταιρείας!!!!!

----------


## SOLSTICE

Αυτό φαίνεται και στο πρόγραμμα! Δίπλα στο Kreta έχει πάντα καρδούλα!! :Wink:

----------


## SOLSTICE

To νέο πλοίο της Aida, αδελφάκι των Luna, Blu & Sol, θα ονομάζεται AIDAmar! Θα κάνει πρεμιέρα το Μάιο του '12 και θα κάνει κρουαζιέρες στην Ισλανδία, στη Κεντρική Μεσόγειο και το χειμώνα στην Αίγυπτο.
Αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι στο πρόγραμμά του, το μόνο ελληνικό λιμάνι που θα επισκεφτεί θα είναι το Ηράκλειο (όπως πάντα!!) το Νοέμβριο οπότε και θα "μετακομίσει" από τη Μαγιόρκα στην Αίγυπτο!

----------


## SOLSTICE

Το νέο πλοίο της εταιρίας, AIDAsol, για πρώτη φορά εκτός ναυπηγείου!!
Στο πρόγραμμά του περιλαμβάνονται μόνο η Β. Ευρώπη και τα Κανάρια νησιά.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το AIDAbella σήμερα στο Warnem&#252;nde της Βορείου Γερμανίας, κοντά στο Ροστόκ.

Στην δεύτερη, βλέπουμε και το Prins Joachim της Scandlines που περνάει μπροστά.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

2020-04-01 12:00 EEST
ab.jpg

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Το AIDABLUE Καλλιγραφεί στο Λιβυκό.
2020-04-02 08:00 EEST
We will be back
ab1.jpg
Βλέπω ότι τώρα αναφέρει τον Πειραιά ως προορισμό.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Το AIDABLUE Καλλιγραφεί στο Λιβυκό.
> 2020-04-02 08:00 EEST





> Costa Victoria: Έφθασε στην Civitavecchia στις 2020-03-25 08:23 LT (UTC +1).


Βλέπω επίσης ότι το Costa Mediterranea αφού έμεινε μέρες στο Λιβυκό τώρα είναι νοτίως της Σικελίας.
Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς αν τα πλοία αυτά (όπως και άλλα που περιφέρονται αλλού) έχουν επιβάτες;

----------

